
Show HN: (1KB) JavaScript library for building fast and feature-rich web apps - jbucaran
https://github.com/hyperapp/hyperapp#hyperapp
======
tonyarkles
Not much to add here, other than I'm super happy with ultralight "frameworks"
like this.

------
adamleithp
simple and elegant! handles state simply, handles JSX and seems quite vanilla.
What’s more to want?

------
snow_mac
Does it perform fast?

~~~
tonyarkles
If nothing else, I bet it loads fast!

